# Need Help. Vet confused me.



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

My Lady was with a buck in May and again in June. In July we noticed her teats were longer. For the past two weeks she has weirded out on us. She digs the ground up she stretches out with her belly toward the ground and then walks her hind legs up to the front (looks like a dog pooping) she yawns alot and pees a little at a time and she eats like shes about to have to go on a 10 day fast and she is passing a light discharge. I had a vet check her he said her poo is normal and she dosent have bloat. He said if she was pregnant she just got pregnant then he said if shes close she only has one baby then he said it may be a phantom pregnancy so I was more confused when he left than I was before he came. Can anyone look at her photos and help me ?


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

oh I should also mention that she is a first freshner and she is 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

She looks prego. What was the first day that you put her in with the buck in May? From that day add 150-153 days -that would be the earliest she could be due. Then - the next two weeks.. was she also with the buck?.. and then all the way into June? She looks quite prego and acting the part but her back end doesnt look quite ready to me but I would really keep an eye on her..as she could be due very soon. Some more experts will tell you better on that after viewing her back end photos.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

It is weird that she doesnt have an udder fillling up tho. Can you feel the udder part and see if there is even a slight bump forming?


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

she has a lump where her udder should be and it feels mushy. Its been like that for a few months and when the vet checked her a month and a half ago she had milk come out of her teats. She has always been a pet and we had her house broken and when my son was born she tried to get into the crib with him so we made the move for her outside. She has always stayed right in the yard and we have never had to tie her when we let her out. She is basically a dog in a goats body...lol Now I am haveing to put her on a tie cord when I let her out as she tries to roam and she runs from us which is something she has never done before. We decided to breed her because my step son has milk allergies and the Dr recommended us give him goats milk. Since we already had Lady we figured it couldnt be much different than milking cows...boy was I wrong. Im so clueless with this whole thing.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a doe that was a first freshener. She didn't look PG for the longest time. I really thought she wasn't pregnant. Then one day I noticed an udder forming, about a 45 days before she actually kidded. But, it was small at first. So, check to see if her udder looks like it's filling. I think the first thing a "newbie" notices is longer teats. So, my doe had a single buckling. Not much of a "baby bump" at all. I think I see a possible baby bump, much like my doe...so...jic...get your kidding supplies out and ready. Her attitude change is important...lovey goats get less lovey, and vise-versa, she should let you know more as she gets closer.

Don't spend too much money with this vet. He sounds like he doesn't have a clue about goats. lol. We can make guesses like that and we won't charge you a $.01. If you are really concerned...draw some blood and send it in for testing. http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-draw-blood-from-a-goat.html. There are videos too...just google...or have your vet do it.


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

I tried to check for tail ligaments but that didnt go so well she has a nasty attitude today. She wont even let me pet her and she snorted like she was a bull...lol Sooooo nedless to say I let her have her way as I have been trying not to upset her. I dont want to complicate things for her.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

She has the prego behaviour going on.
FF still have nice ligaments and it's hard to tell visually with them - especially if they have a single.

The tail ligaments could go in and out too. It's hard to get true tail ligaments on FF - I think. The udder is your hint.

She doesn't know what's going on and her body is changing. So she might not like you for now. If you can be with her during the kidding - that will help rebuild the bond/trust between you two.

I do wonder about the vet. He could of drawn blood for you or at least suggest that. You can also bounce her.

I had a phantom preg this year. Everything looked normal until a few days before her due date and then her udder went down. Waited a week more or so and still nothing. Took her in, did ultra sound and no babies. She faked it or lost/absorbed them.

FYI - gestation on mini's is 145 days.

HTH,


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks preg to me too. She might not even bag up till sevreal hrs or a day or two before kidding, they are all different.
Some of these gals hide it so well! Im no good at ligs either but I agree, just let her be so she doesnt stress out.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Take what I say here with a grain of salt because I have only got experience in breeding horses (but I have a good bit of that).
Mares in what we call "First Phase- Pre-Stage 1" (which begins approx three weeks prior to foaling) will exhibit behavior similar to your doe. What the mare is doing with her body is positioning the foal as it's large size now requires.
So many first time horse breeders are convinced that what they are seeing is labor, but it isn't.
Another thing I have seen firsthand in madien mares (first time moms) is that they can literally build a bag overnight when they are due. Most mares build a bag more slowly, sometimes for a month before foaling.


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

Thankyou to everyone this helps some. I am going to keep watching her and will let you know the outcome.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I would keep close watch on this little goat. She is uncomfortable and may have some troubles with her digestion too. What kind of diet does she have at this time? A bit of Pro-bios would be good to have on hand if you have. Also.. type in the search in this forum for kidding and you can see what you may have to do if problems arise or for what you need to be prepared for. A vet isnt always available to come.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she settled with a breeding in June, she has a few weeks to go...the first fresheners I've had however start their udders at around 6 weeks prior to being due and steadily fill them the week they are due.
I'm not seeing much udder growth with your girl.
Also, you will be able to feel kid movement ... get her on a stand or secured where she won't run and place your palm against her belly in front of her udder, with the other hand, push gently inward on her right side and release without removing your hand, you should be able to feel movement that cannot be mistaken for gut movement. It may take doing this 2-3 times to really feel anything.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She does look pregnant.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

It's hard to say. I would keep an eye on her since she is acting that way. You mentioned tying her out. Please be careful doing so. She could get caught up and injure herself and if she isn't in a contained yard she is fair game to other predators (even neighbors dogs). Other than that I hope if she's bred everything goes very smoothly for you.


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

Thankyou all for the help. She has been running around today like she got a burst of energy from heck. She went with me to do our feeding rounds and she has an open looking slit in her girl junk I noticed because I can see pink. Needless to say she went back into the kidding pen for the day. She was not happy that she didnt get tied out. I really would like to just put her back in the field but my Nubbins is in there and she isint at all happy with him right now. She butted him against the fence this morning when we were takeing him grain.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

We had a Niggie kid this morning, bred in May. So her behavor sounds about right for a girl about to kid. A lot of vets even large animal vets are clueless about goats. Wait and see, or biotracking.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

LOL girl junk


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

My son is 2 1/2 and he is like a playback recorder. He repeats everything so we have been comeing up with some intersting phrases around here...lol Good luck with your new baby HerdQueen. New babies are so much fun and sooo cute.


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

My Lady is Nigerian and my Nubbins is Tennessee Fainting so Im hopeing for a really cute baby. Both of my goats have a really good temperment but Nubby has a better stature than Lady so hopefully the mix will give me both their temperments with Nubbys stature. He is half the size of lady also so hes small. My goats are usually more well behaved than the dog...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

SueDaw said:


> My son is 2 1/2 and he is like a playback recorder. He repeats everything so we have been comeing up with some intersting phrases around here...lol Good luck with your new baby HerdQueen. New babies are so much fun and sooo cute.


Thanks we are certainly enjoying them! Have fun coming up with interesting phrases!


----------

